# Most-Bang-for-the-Buck Racecar



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

'06 Stohr WF1

Power: 185 hp
Weight: 795 lb

http://www.leestohr.com


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Maybe most bang, but not for the buck. $68K for the rolling chassis. That means NO ENGINE. You are looking at something like $100K to put one of these on the track.

And then in a couple of years, when the new hot car comes out, you have a car worth about $25K.

And figure to be really competitive, look at least a set of new tires ($1K) per weekend, maybe 2 sets if you want to run at the top.

Bang for the buck race cars are cheap, lots of good competition and are worth a reasonable amount when you get out in a few years or so, and will be competitive in 5 - 10 years or longer.

Try a SpecRacer Ford. New about $30K ready to run (up to $33K with lots of options). Used about $18K +/-. 10 years form now, still worth $18K or so in today's dollars. Chassis number 003 recently sold and is competitive, chassis 8xx would be a brand new one. Still selling some 5 new cars per year. New tires should last several weekends.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm with Pinecone on this one! You could even buy a brand new Miata, convert it to a spec miata and race in the TELEVISED Miata Cup next year. You would still be money ahead and have more exposure! :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah, but to do well, that will COST you in a Miata. 

But lots of bang for the buck racing around, and DSR, CSR and similar are NOT such classes.

Heck in FF a few years back a new killer shock came out that basically required everyone who wanted to be competitive to toss their old shocks and buy the new ones. And racing shocks aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Racing = $$, even at the kart level. 

This "next big thing" type of car is nothing new, nor will it ever stop people from trying, because every once in a while, something makes sense and people will embrace it. Witness: SRF, Legends, Spec Miata, etc.

But CSR and DSR... I would not consider those to be budget classes, although I've seen my fair share of those cars built on a shoestring. Not that they're competitive, but it's a class for tinkerers.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Definitely not bang for the buck. You'll get more bang out of a formula mazda. SM is definitely one of the best bang for your buck racers ever. However, if you live in a region with a strong ITB class, the VW Golf is probably the best bang.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Bang for the Buck encompasses two things. Bang - close racing with good sized fields. And Buck - low cost over the entire time you are in the class.

The bang feature points to SRF followed by Spec Miata and Formula Mazda, in that order. Spec Miata has bigger fields right now, but a much wider spread between front and back of grid. A lot due to amount of money in the car (engine). SRF has good sized fields with good racing at all levels, and the fact that you can swap cars with the guy at the front of the field and you will both turn the same lap times as in your own car. 

Buck includes initial purchase price (new or used) direct cost per race weekend (tires, brake pads, rotors, gas), indirect costs (engine rebuilds, other longer term wear items), cost of crash repair, and finally residual value of the car.

Spec Miata can easily win the initial cost, as long as you don't want a front running pro car, but if you put a lot of money into one you won't get it out if you sell. On SRF driver had some $25K in his Spec Miata, got something like $12K for it. SRF sells for $18K used, plus or minus based on engine condition, and if you sell it, it is worth basically the same, as long as you haven't trashed the engine. Costs of things like brakes and such are pretty much the same, and spec tires for SM will help the tire price situation. SM crate engine is something under $2K, but not really a fully competitive engine. A fresh rebuild on an SRF is just over $2K, and everyone gets the same rebuild, from teh same place, so no advantage, and no ability to spend $15K+ on an engine like I have heard of in SM.

Crash repair goes to SRF. Very sturdy, very easy to fix, DIY if you like and can do fiberglass work. VERY hard to actually hurt the chassis.

Development of tinkerer classes are never a good deal in bang for buck racing, although Formula Vee is pretty close.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Very true, SM can get very, very expensive if you want to be top dog. And who doesn't want to? Actually, there is a ton of money in the SM transmissions if you want to be competitive.


----------



## corgicoupe (Sep 12, 2004)

*factory five*

My instructor at the last HPDE had a Factory Five spec racer that he and his son take to HPDEs, but I have seen them at NASA events, I believe. He told me they put it together for $20k, and the only car that gets him is an Elise with a good driver.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

250cc Superkart

http://www.superkart.org.uk/


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

SCCA A-Mod ...... King of Auto-x

http://www.napylon.com/Phantom.htm


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Ahhh yes, the superkarts. Amazing deals they are. At Sears Points only the Audi R8s run faster lap times than the superkarts. 

Auto-X...ping pong to tennis.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Factory Five does look interesting. Not sure what kind of fields they are getting. But I would bet the top runners have a bunch more money in their cars.


----------

